# F1b cockapoo will it be a small dog?



## sparklesea (May 25, 2017)

Hi I am thinking about buying an F1b cockapoo puppy. It's mother is a lovely natured black cockapoo, and the father a stud red miniature poodle. I have been for a visit and everything looks great, but I just want to be sure that it will not grow too big. The mother is miniature poodle size, and the breeder told me that the pups will probably be no bigger than her. Is this correct? I would appreciate it if anyone who has an F1b of similar breeding could let me know x


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

I would think it would be unusual for the puppy to be much bigger than the larger of the two parents. If all the moms and dads have been cocker spaniels and miniature poodles, and cockapoos from same, then I wold think you should just ask the largest they have and assume that would be the biggest.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Poodles from any type (standard, miniature, or toy) can have litters that include standard sized poodles. I've seen littermates that include toy and standard size. Since they have poodle as part of their genetic makeup, the patent size can't guarantee the size of their offspring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

